# Помогите выбрать детский баян



## Несси (8 Май 2013)

Помогите, пожалуйста, выбрать баян для сынишки. Ему 6 лет. В музыкальной школе сказали, что нужен готовый. Есть варианты: тульский, шуйский озорник, юпитер. Или может, другой какой-нибудь посоветуете. Увы, сама я в баянах совершенно не разбираюсь.


----------



## askurpela (9 Май 2013)

Если Вы готовы отдать немалые деньги за Юпитер, берите его. Лучше готово-выборный, пригодится


----------



## zet10 (9 Май 2013)

Речь наверняка идет о Корейском "Юпитере",а он стоит не такие уж большие деньги,ну и качество у него конечно...от"Юпитера"там только название одно.


----------



## Сергей С (9 Май 2013)

Корейский (гусаровский) юпитер - идеален по соотношению цена-качество, если смотреть новые инструменты. Стоит он 28 тыс., при нормальной детской нагрузке - полгода-год (а то и больше) без нареканий (и продастся хорошо, как ребенок вырастет). А самое главное - он конструктивно очень хорошо подходит для маленьких детей, на нем можно и руки правильно поставить (в отличие от Этюда), и не требует сверхусилий для звукоизвлечения. 
Самая маленькая модель будет готовая или выборная, спросите у педагога, какой вам купить.


----------

